# Some modern sub models



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here are three modern submarine models I've built recently. All three are 1/700 kits from HobbyBoss. HobbyBoss have put out a huge number of these recently, including some subjects (like the modern Japanese subs) that aren't found elsewhere. 

So here we have the JMSDF Harushio: 









and the USS Jimmy Carter: 









and the JMSDF Oyashio.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work! I don't think I could work that small, at least not that neatly!


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Nice work! I don't think I could work that small, at least not that neatly!



Me too, 1/700 scale is super hard for me. those boats look great.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Makes me want to get back into ships and subs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

^ Yeah, me too. I want to start building some subs, now. 

Great job on the subs! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! For the money, you can't beat these little HobbyBoss kits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool! How long are they?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

The Jimmy Carter is about 5" - the other two more like 4".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice little builds! Bronco are bringing out some new modern subs in 1/350 too.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice!
The only ones I have built, are the Los Angeles ones, and a few Russian ones from Dragon.
I tend to keep them in the boxes now, as they are very pricey.

George


----------

